# F70 aluminum prop for waterman



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

The prop I have is a 16 degree power tech, which has performed great. But with an aluminum prop, I feel like i need to go to maybe a 14 or 12 degree.
If in rocky bottom, I feel I would need to get on plane fast with minimal hull squat.


----------

